# gay beach scene?



## quinn (Aug 24, 2010)

I walked up on this on Folly Beach, South Carolina.It stuned me for a minute.Then i laughed it off!It's only Haaaayyy!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 24, 2010)

You ain't right quinn, but you do take a mean photo.

Hoss


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 24, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## leo (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep, it does have a certain gaiety to it ...........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## wvdawg (Aug 25, 2010)

You been out in the sun too long!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, I admit... I don't get the title... but I do like the photo!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 26, 2010)

what do Gay horses eat???
Haaaayyyyy


----------



## quinn (Aug 26, 2010)

i'm glad a few people got a chuckle out of this!I think it's the fastest thread to three hundred views i've had.Who would have thunk ifin you put the word gay in the title so many people would look!


----------



## BullyTek (Aug 28, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> You been out in the sun too long!



Sounds right to me...LoL


----------

